# Video Added Little Round Brown Bugs Running on the Sand and overflow&#



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have done some searching but nothing fits what I have. They are little round brown bugs that are running aroung on the sand. They are really small, no way to take a pic. I know they are not snails because they are fast plus I have a ton of them I am trying to take care of. I do not see them swimming either. They do not bother me as long as my fish will not be affected!! Any ideas and will they hurt my fish? Haven't noticed them or the snail infestation since the live plants were put in!Thanks in advance! Oh and a special thanks goes out to Maknwar for the infested plants, damn you! LOLOL! Just Kidding!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What do they look like? I know you said round...how big? a pin head?

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Like sharpened end of a pencil big. You cannot see legs or anything but they scurry across the sand. There are some smaller white bugs(probably the same thing) scurrying up the overflow?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I was going to ask if it was salt...but just realized you said you planted it...
I'm at a loss!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Video coming in a second. You can see them scurrying up the wall. Not a good close up but you can get an idea of how they move.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah wow... ya got me there too!

I've heard of similar things in saltwater aquariums, but not freshwater.
Curious as hell whatcha got going on there.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Look real close on the overflow, you can see them moving around and the snails are just sitting there! WTF!

http://www.motionbox.com/videos/a790daba1b1ee02e


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Are you dosing your tank so uch that salt critters are living with your fresh inhabitants?

I cant wait for this one...Trust me I'll search for your answer...funny thing is I wouldnt search for mine...I would ask all you!!









Cant view dude!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Try it now? You tubes quality is not good enough! You must watch the overflow closely!

http://www.motionbox.com/videos/a790daba1b1ee02e

http://www.motionbox.com/videos/a790daba1b1ee02e?type=sd


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah they also have little tails on the back of them????????? The little ones are more of a white color???


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

All I know is that Family Guy is on!!!!!!!!!!

FIGURES!!!

Man I really have never seen that before.
Are they like snails with shells?
Can yo crush them like you would a snail?

Man...I will try to find out and ask around!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

They are smaller than the vid makes them look. They do not have shells.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

OK I think the little brown bugs are water bugs? They hover around in the water and swim around like the water bugs from my creek. My Armatus eats creek fish so maybe they came from the net or something. Could the little white things be hydras? I smashed a big hydra in my tank. They are shaped like hydras and look like they have tentacles. Do hydras move like that though? Are they hazardous!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont think they move too much...they look like spots with tentacles from what I have seen.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I smashes a big one a bit ago. Maybe they are all the same thing?? The bigger ones hovefr around in the water like a bee would in the air. The little ones run and kinda hop sometimes LOLOL!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Do they look like any of theses? http://www.microscopy-uk.org.uk/mag/indexm...mall/crust.html

Also check out The water flea circus.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

They could be? They are so small it is hard to tell. Any suggestions on getting rid of whatever the f*ck they are?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am pretty sure they are water fleas. i watched a vid of them and they do the same sh*t. They hop and jump in the water. Anyone had these before? Will they hurt my Armatus? It says fish eat them but I cannot put any fish in their? Suggestions>


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry...i know nothing...you know somebody here can tell you...
talk to maknwar...maybe he has them too!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

From what I have read fish are the only way to get rid of them. Do you have a hospital tank you can put your Armatus in. Or put a wall up with some cheap fish and let them go to work. Chances are thou they breed in your tank by now. I didn't see anything about them being able to harm fish so you might be good.

good luck


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I was thinking G-fish/comets....But could introduce bad shite.

man...I will look tomorrow again for ya.
I will ask my local LFS when I'm there bro


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

much appreciated guys!! Yeah I read that only other fish will eat them. They are so small right now. Maybe my little puffer would take care of them? They are so small as of nown is what sucks.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i had something similar if not the same.. i honestly don't know wat their called but i usually get them if i overfeed of forget to do a water change.. at first theres not much but then in a few days they rapidly multiply.. it looks f*cking disgusting but from what i'm told they're completely harmless but do water changes obviously to get rid of them and i remove my decorations and clean them each carefully..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

And I'd crank up the heat to the mid to upper 80s.

Most unwelcome little guests like this (planaria, hydras, nematodes, etc.) can't handle the heat.


----------

